# Any thing biting on the Hocking?



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Hows the bite on the Hocking? I'm moving back down to school this weekend and can't wait to get back to fishing the Hocking.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I fished the Hocking for the first time ever last Wed. evening. Flyfished with a Cooper Bug and hit 5 species - Rockies, Gills, Warmouth, 1 LM, and a dozen or so SM. Most of the SM were 10 inches or so, but one was a good 2 lber. I was fishing between Logan and Nelsonville. It was a little strange fishing LM structure for SM, but cover is cover. Great river!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I was just coming on here to ask the same Question. lol. Im wanting to get out on the Hocking this weekend and try some fishing,After spending a week in the Hospital , Im feeling the itch to soak a few lines.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

hey marshal I just moved down here for school also and am wanting to hit the hocking sometime soon.


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

righ out of the dorm in the hocking they say there aree a few smallies and small cats


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

me and fishingislife hit the hocking this evening and caught some fish, mainly be bass. I wont say who caught more (but it was me) 

Is there a fishable saugeye population in this River?? I would love to hit some.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

I went to school at hocking and the best place to catch saugeye is at whites mill. fish on the mill side and cast the shore line with leadheads and twister tails. the best colors i found are black and white twister tails believe it or not. good luck and try the racine lock and dam in november at night for wipers and walleye you'll have a blast!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

hey thanks alot for the info!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I hit the Hocking for about 2 hours tonite , caught a Crappie and 3 Eyes, Lost a bunch of fish . Also someone said fish the Mill side at Whites Mill, Your no longer allowed to fish the mill side unless your like 200 yards down from the falls.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

I saw the no trespassing signs the other day but they were higher up on the bank closer to the mill/store.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

They will run you off in a matter of minutes usually if your on the mill side.
As for a fishable saugeye population in the Nelsonville area, I've never caught one, but I did catch a 19incher out of the Hocking in Logan last spring.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

ditto, fish the mill for saugeye, sauger . i was wading on the island with a friend and the ranger asks us for licences, my friend flashes his, i have to go to the truck to get mine, as im talking to the ranger my friend is yelling and hollering, he pulls in a 7 lb walleye. the rest of the day was nice sauger after sauger. i wonder how well it is this year because the river was so low most of the year. i believe 90% of these fish come from the ohio. i miss the hocking, you neve r know what your going to catch.........


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

down behind the dorms in nelsonville my buddie and I have caught 2 LGM and 1 SM shakeyhead jigs


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've been catching some bass lm,sm, and spt, but no big ones. Got a decent saugeye last night.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Marsh how big was that s-eye you caught?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

19 inches caught on a glass shad rap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

shad raps are the shiznit no doubt. I tried to tell you brad.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

we went out again for a couple hours tonight and picked up 5 eyes and a crappie. All C&R. I mangaged to loose my rapalas both nights so I guess its over to the trading post to buy some more.


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

where ya catchin the walleye and saugeye at


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Down near the movie place and I found a nice hole behind the dorms.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I caught 4 smallies last night. Two nice ones(16 & 17 inches) one fish on a fluke the rest on a popper.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I just went out and caught 3 smallies and 2 rockbass...... Behind the dorms.


----------

